# Jeff Beck, Oct 22



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

So I happily bought tickets for Jeff's show in Toronto when they came up on ticketmaster. About a week later I see he has dates with Johnny Depp. Then I check again, and my date is in fact Jeff Beck with Johnny Depp. But when I bought, it was Beck only.....

I checked YT and ... now it seems Im really going to see Johnny Depp with Jeff Beck.






Im not sure what to make of it. I would never have bought tickets to Johnny Depp...ever...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Could be interesting


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

There are so many super talented and deserving musicians who could back Jeff why the fuck would a total posing hack like Depp get on stage with Jeff?


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

I can understand your deception. At least, why can't it be, say, Nancy Wilson, or Lita Ford? To paraphrase my ex-wife, "c'est la vie"


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I have huge respect for Beck but… I saw him only once with Jan Hammer at Maple Leaf Gardens. A total wank-fest and quite disappointing


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

player99 said:


> There are so many super talented and deserving musicians who could back Jeff


This just baffles me. I get they are BFF's but c'mon Jeff - you're damaging "the brand"...


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

From what I've heard, the show is centered on Depp for 75% of the performance. It might still be a good show, but most showgoers have been upset and many demanded money back. If it were me, id make copies of the tickets, go to the show, then add your name to the refund list.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Nvr mind, found its the 17th... not sure I want to go if it's mostly Depp..


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Why no Montreal show????

oh well, I don’t want to see Johnny Depp anyway . . .


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

elburnando said:


> From what I've heard, the show is centered on Depp for 75% of the performance. It might still be a good show, but most showgoers have been upset and many demanded money back. If it were me, id make copies of the tickets, go to the show, then add your name to the refund list.


That seems to be the case based on the clip that was posted. Jeff is doing the sideman thing for Johnny.
Nothing like the normal Jeff Beck concert experience


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Bummer. I can't imagine anybody paying to see Johnny Depp do anything.


----------



## elephantastique (5 mo ago)

I remember seeing the stories from his UK tour and there were many similarly disappointed fans who had gone for JB and got Depp instead. What a bummer.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Songs about hedy lamarr? Could be a long night...


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Doug Gifford said:


> I have huge respect for Beck but… I saw him only once with Jan Hammer at Maple Leaf Gardens. A total wank-fest and quite disappointing


Ive seen Beck 5x and every time was fantastic.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

It kind of reminds me of when the Beach Boys partnered up with John Stamos.

Think of it this way...what else could you possibly be doing that night that is greater than going to go see Jeff Beck and the guy who was Captain Jack Sparrow. I would try to get past the idea that it was not necessarily what you were hoping for, and go in with no expectations other than being the alternative to another boring night in.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

You guys are also gonna be real angry when you find out they have an album together.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Depp is pretty good. He started out as a musician and just fell into the acting thing. Could be a fun night.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

HighNoon said:


> Depp is pretty good. He started out as a musician and just fell into the acting thing. Could be a fun night.


Yeah hes a good player. But if youre paying to see Jeff Beck, its kind of a bait and switch.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

elburnando said:


> Yeah hes a good player. But if youre paying to see Jeff Beck, its kind of a bait and switch.


I appreciate the sense of artistic disappointment. However, one other thing to consider. With Depp on stage you can expect an increase in babe watch in the crowd. I'm all for visually appealing eye candy in the neighborhood.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

RBlakeney said:


> You guys are also gonna be real angry when you find out they have an album together.


LOL I've heard a tune off it on Radio Paradise a couple of times... the guitar playing was excellent. The vocals pretty much sucked.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

HighNoon said:


> I appreciate the sense of artistic disappointment. However, one other thing to consider. With Depp on stage you can expect an increase in babe watch in the crowd. I'm all for visually appealing eye candy in the neighborhood.


You may be right🤔


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Beck has provided backing for a variety of singers. Never stopped him from making my head explode at even the briefest of solos. Indeed, it gives him more time to ponder what he'll do for *this* next solo (not that he really _needs_ time in order to be brilliant).

Most of us here could probably replicate about 5 minutes of what he does here in this Imogen Heap tune, but the other minute and a half...ERRR...MAHH...GERRRDDD! We're not worthy, we're not worthy, we're not worthy!!!!!

So if he has Depp singing and only fills 20% of the show with the solos and tone we love him for, trust me, that'll be enough.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Jeff was pretty amazing last night.

I bought tickets as soon as I came across the info about the tour. Then .. I checked his latest activities and found the album with Johnny D and ... I wasn’t impressed. The TO concert was initially advertised as Jeff Beck solo but .. shit happens.

Anyhow .. Jeff was as amazing as I remember him from Massey Hall few years back. The concert was all about him (despite efforts of some female JD’s fans), the rhythm section (Rhonda Smith and Anika Nilles) were mind blowing.
Johnny Depp was annoyingly entertaining. He probably thinks he’s (his pirate pal) Keith Richards. Oh well …

Instrumental music can get boring quickly and Jeff B benefited previously from cooperations with singers but .. why Johnny Depp?

Anyway .. I had time of my life, again!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When he played at Bluesfest, some years back, I made a point of going to the show very early, so I could get myself right up close to the stage, positioning myself where I could get a good view of his left hand, and especially how he used his whammy. Fuggedaboudit! It was a blur. I was none the wiser after I left....but oh so much happier.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Can we get an update? How was it?


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Pat James said:


> Can we get an update? How was it?


Yes so, first of all the Meridian Hall was pretty much sold out. As suggested, the babe factor was considerably higher than any previous Beck show, thanks Depp. Jeff came out with Freeway Jam and stuck to a decent mix of old and new instrumentals. He played Since We Ended as Lovers and that was all from the Wired/Blow by Blow Era. From more recent era Star Cycle was a stand out, as was Brush With the Blues. A Day in the Life has become a standard for him since mid 2000s and that was excellent. The rhythm section was top notch: Anika Niles on drums, Rhonda Smith on bass.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Beck seemed a little out of sorts at first; he was constantly going to his pedal board and adjusting. He seemed to be going through the motions at first. This the 5th time I have seen him, and not since 2012 and he seemed almost a caricature of his old self - at first. there was even a slight miscue in Freeway jam. Then he got into the groove and it was all there - the whammy bends, harmonic squeals and idiosyncratic style that only he can pull off. He has not lost his touch. Little Wing was a highlight. Just as I was thinking, "Beck's days with the talkbox are long gone"..he uses the talk box extensively. So, surprising in a way. As for Depp, hes ok. Passable singer and seems genuine. I did really like his version of Killing Joke's Death and Resurrection Show. I turned out to be 75% beck and then 25% Beck/with Depp. All in all, not the absolute best show (I think 2001 with Jennifer Batten, was the best) but still very good. 

Setlist:


Freeway Jam
(Jeff Beck cover)
 Play Video
Loose Cannon
(Jeff Beck cover)
 Play Video
Midnight Walker
(Davy Spillane cover)
 Play Video
Big Block

 Play Video
Caroline, No
(Brian Wilson cover)
 Play Video
You Know You Know
(Mahavishnu Orchestra cover)
 Play Video
Me and the Devil Blues
(Robert Johnson cover)
 Play Video
Star Cycle
(Jeff Beck cover)
 Play Video
Brush With the Blues

 Play Video
You Never Know
(Jeff Beck cover)
 Play Video
Cause We've Ended as Lovers
(Syreeta cover)
 Play Video
Rumble
(Link Wray & His Raymen cover)
 Play Video
This Is a Song for Miss Hedy Lamarr

 Play Video
Isolation
(John Lennon cover)
 Play Video
Time
(Dennis Wilson cover)
 Play Video
Venus in Furs
(The Velvet Underground cover)
 Play Video
A Day in the Life
(The Beatles cover) (Snippet of Jealous Guy)
 Play Video


Encore:
Corpus Christi Carol
(Benjamin Britten cover)
 Play Video
Little Wing
(The Jimi Hendrix Experience cover)
 Play Video
The Death and Resurrection Show
(Killing Joke cover)


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Nice, sounds worth it!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Little wing has become Little Wankfest.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

player99 said:


> Little wing has become Little Wankfest.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

eric_b said:


> LOL I've heard a tune off it on Radio Paradise a couple of times... the guitar playing was excellent. The vocals pretty much sucked.


Worse than Beck's?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

His version of Caroline No is simply stunning. Confirms Beck's stature as a song interpreter, and Wilson's stature as songwriter. I don't know that I could want more from either of them.


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

I saw Jeff a few years ago, incredible player. Glad I did it but by the end I was a little tired of just guitar focused instrumentals. He needs a good lead singer just not sure Depp is the guy for him.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm a huge Jeff Beck fan and have been since....well, too long to talk about, however I'm not a fan of actors who think they're automatically musicians.

Maybe I'll just wait until Beck becomes a leading man in the next hit movie.

I'm sure any show with him playing would be worth the price of admission, no matter who he was propping up.

I'll continue to enjoy Wired, Blow by Blow, The Jeff Beck Group and many other of his works.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Beck's solo in the the Stevie Wonder song "Lookin for Another Pure Love", from Talking Book (released *fifty* years ago in 1972), is one of the most concise and complete solos you're ever likely to hear. Not a speck o' cereal. Thirty seconds of sheer delight. He staggers the timing just a smidgen, to increase the feel, and ends with an obvious tribute to Lester Polfus. Starts at 1:48.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Did they do a song called Amber?


----------

